# Use it or lose it.



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Just back from dinner at a street side terrasse. Rufus used to be a pro at this but tonight as we settled in with a beer and a glass he got wound round the table and then got excited about something and tried to tear off. Like seasoned pros HO grabbed the beer and I grabbed the glass as the table went over.

Then after dinner we went to throw his ball at a park. A cat was there enjoying the sunset. Rufus ignored it at first but then he got too close and it started to run. Off he went, totally disregarding my shouting and even my emergency whistle. He knew I had no treat in my pocket for him.

It's back to some serious training again for us.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm glad the beer and glasses didn't come to any harm! X


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Now Rufus, you really must be on your best behavior when you visit Miss Maggie on Saturday. Fairlie, somehow I don't think he will but then I don't think Maggie will either.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Just back from dinner at a street side terrasse. Rufus used to be a pro at this but tonight as we settled in with a beer and a glass he got wound round the table and then got excited about something and tried to tear off. Like seasoned pros HO grabbed the beer and I grabbed the glass as the table went over.
> 
> Then after dinner we went to throw his ball at a park. A cat was there enjoying the sunset. Rufus ignored it at first but then he got too close and it started to run. Off he went, totally disregarding my shouting and even my emergency whistle. He knew I had no treat in my pocket for him.
> 
> It's back to some serious training again for us.


Serious training.....yeh more evenings out drinking beer.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am sure he will put me to great shame, it is the way these things always seem to go.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly will be a real spazz case on Saturday after being in the car for 5 hours so watch out! She will make Rufus and Maggie look well behaved for sure! She looks like a crazy lamb right now


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh, a lap or two around the hay field behind our house and I'm sure she will settle down.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She can't be off leash she would run away and never come back


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Poor Barb she may be getting more than she bargained for. Rufus will have had a two hour drive and then a lot of boring car time while we run errands.  I think we'll try to take him to the arboretum to run off some steam with his ball just before we meet up but he will still be overly friendly, overly exuberant and overly happy. That is a permanent state of affairs with Rufus!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly will be happy too she always is She will be happy to be out of the car after 5 hours


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Barb how are the bugs in your field? I think HO or I might just spend the visit taking turns out there throwing balls for him.  Should we bring our bug dope and bug shirts?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

In the field I don't know as Maggie and I haven't been back there yet. In the yard, if there is a breeze good, if not a bit of bug spray or me (I'm a mosquito/black fly magnet  ) will keep them away . You won't need bug shirts as were not near any swamps, streams or lakes like where you are.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Poor Barb she may be getting more than she bargained for. Rufus will have had a two hour drive and then a lot of boring car time while we run errands.  I think we'll try to take him to the arboretum to run off some steam with his ball just before we meet up but he will still be overly friendly, overly exuberant and overly happy. That is a permanent state of affairs with Rufus!


Overly friendly, overly exuberant, overly happy. That describes Maggie perfectly when meeting other dogs and people!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Missed this thread!! 

Looking forward to the pictures of all 3 running free together... How sweet!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus had a trim up and a bath last night, hopefully he'll be on his best behaviour today!


----------

